# Mishmish



## Yoni84 (Sep 18, 2015)

"Okay, okay! Just 5 more minutes"









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoni84 (Sep 18, 2015)

And here we're having a beer together










And his playground that I've built:


















Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

So adorable! Sounds like you 2 are great buddies


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Gorgeous friend you have there! I agree, it looks like you are great buddies.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh my god this is awesome!! I just love seeing photos of tiels and their people! And his home made playground looks freaking AWESOME. Lucky baby!!


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

The perfect companion for all the situations!

It's very nice the play gym!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Very cute pics!


----------



## Yoni84 (Sep 18, 2015)

😀


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful pics! Your 'tiel and you look like best bids! So sweet! Every time I see pics like yours I think of the poor 'tiels who spend their lives in a cage. They can make such wonderful companions!


----------



## Vesta Turan (May 19, 2016)

Youre very lucky... and so is he! 

Love him with all of your heart, cause he is going to do the same.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL! I love the look of a tiel spoiled rotten! I'm with the others- cute pix and awesome play stand!


----------

